# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Moore >  SW 134th (4th Street) & Santa Fe

## seaofchange

This is technically in OKC limits, but there is an approved proposal for a grocery store with fuel center on the southwest corner of SW 134th and Santa Fe. It just says "Grocery Concept", so I'm not sure which grocery store it is. I know walmart is expanding, but I can't imagine they would open a neighborhood market there, with the regular walmart so close? 

Plans
Staff Report
Proposed Rezoning Area

Anyone hear anything about this?

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Let's hope, let's hope it's a new concept or perhaps in entry new-to-the-market grocer.

----------


## seaofchange

Yeah, I'm definitely hoping for some new options! Really hope its not a Neighborhood Market, but either way, I do think a gas station on that corner would definitely be nice.

----------


## Robert_M

The links aren't working for me so I can't look closely but this sounds like the same generic naming scheme other recent Neighborhood Markets have had.

----------


## Tavia

This is a Wal-Mart Neighborhood Market.  It was announced around the same time as the Wal-Mart Super Center to built at I-44 and SW 104th.

----------


## bille

> This is technically in OKC limits, but there is an approved proposal for a grocery store with fuel center on the southwest corner of SW 134th and Santa Fe. It just says "Grocery Concept", so I'm not sure which grocery store it is. I know walmart is expanding, but I can't imagine they would open a neighborhood market there, with the regular walmart so close? 
> 
> Plans
> Staff Report
> Proposed Rezoning Area
> 
> Anyone hear anything about this?


Why not?  It would make it almost exactly the same distance as it is from the existing neighborhood Walmart to the supercenter.  Certainly a strategic move to sway any west/southwest traffic from driving to 19th where they have competition from Target, Aldi, and eventually WinCo.

----------


## jn1780

The Moore Walmart is always very busy so it makes since they would build a neighborhood market.

----------


## Zuplar

> This is a Wal-Mart Neighborhood Market.  It was announced around the same time as the Wal-Mart Super Center to built at I-44 and SW 104th.


I feel like I remember that as well.

----------


## Intrepid

I think that would put a big dent into GFF's business (on 12th and Santa Fe).

----------


## damonsmuz

Wal-Mart Neighborhood market coming at corner of 134th and Santa Fe

----------


## Bobby821

Where is 134th and Santa Fe located in Moore?

----------


## Jersey Boss

> Where is 134th and Santa Fe located in Moore?


Let me google that for you

----------


## bchris02

I wonder if this Wal-Mart will finally be the end of G F F Foods up the street.

----------


## seaofchange

There is a thread already talking about this. We might want to merge them, Pete?

http://www.okctalk.com/moore/40305-s...-santa-fe.html

----------


## Bobby821

> I wonder if this Wal-Mart will finally be the end of G F F Foods up the street.


I hope not GFF is a much better grocery store than Wal Mart. Better meat and foods in general at GFF

----------


## Robert_M

Plans are out to bid.  Start date is estimated to be June 15 with a completion around mid December.  Here is a picture of the site plan.

Walmart 134th and Santa Fe.jpg

----------


## JesStang

> I hope not GFF is a much better grocery store than Wal Mart. Better meat and foods in general at GFF


Ew, really? We always called it "Ghetto Foods". 

Walmart probably will hurt their business but if people care about GFF that much, they'll keep going.

----------


## David1903

Does anyone know when they going to build the neighborhood Walmart on 4th and Santa Fe?

----------


## seaofchange

> Does anyone know when they going to build the neighborhood Walmart on 4th and Santa Fe?


They are still in the permit review process.. I think there were several corrections required on the submitted plans, so they are probably trying to get all that squared away and will then resubmit plans.

----------


## mills1

Silt fence up today.

----------


## David1903

Just saw that today too

----------


## Zuplar

Noticed this weekend this store was close to being done. I believe it had a sign saying it would open sometime in January 2016.

----------


## Tundra

> Noticed this weekend this store was close to being done. I believe it had a sign saying it would open sometime in January 2016.


I was in GFF this weekend , just because I didn't want to drive over and fight Crest crowd, they are in real trouble.....there is no chance they survive, after Walmart opens.... It's so dirty and poorly stocked, for example I was trying to buy so,e yogurt for the wife and literally the first carton I picked up expired on November 14th , it December 28th for crying out loud.... Narrow isles ,just bad al together and super expensive.

----------


## Bobby821

I think GFF will do ok still, they have good produce and Meats. The store isn't that bad and I wouldn't call it dirty. Just an old fashioned type grocery store which is welcome compared to todays corporate stores like Wal-Mart and the like.

----------


## Tundra

> I think GFF will do ok still, they have good produce and Meats. The store isn't that bad and I wouldn't call it dirty. Just an old fashioned type grocery store which is welcome compared to todays corporate stores like Wal-Mart and the like.


We'll just have to agree to disagree.

----------

